# Satisfied Expat.....



## CLIVE (Dec 18, 2008)

[FONT="Comic Sans MS"[/FONT]

Fancying a holiday in Florida, (never been there before), I have begun to sus out some travel insurance......!!!!! Or at least _tried. What a load of 'cats pyjamas' ..!!!! I am 67, and very healthy, and this seems to be the stumbling block to virtually every insurance provider. Those that are ok with this, seem to simply up the premium cuz you're over 65, to a level approaching 3 figs. Another stumbling block seems to be that I live in Southern Spain, and not the UK....

Has anyone out there any advices on somewhere I could try, who isn't going to rip me off...??? All I need is cover for Florida / USA and nowhere else._


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

CLIVE said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"[/FONT]
> 
> Fancying a holiday in Florida, (never been there before), I have begun to sus out some travel insurance......!!!!! Or at least _tried. What a load of 'cats pyjamas' ..!!!! I am 67, and very healthy, and this seems to be the stumbling block to virtually every insurance provider. Those that are ok with this, seem to simply up the premium cuz you're over 65, to a level approaching 3 figs. Another stumbling block seems to be that I live in Southern Spain, and not the UK....
> 
> Has anyone out there any advices on somewhere I could try, who isn't going to rip me off...??? All I need is cover for Florida / USA and nowhere else._


_

hi

i used a company called insure and go for my 63 yearold father in law who had a heart attack and they under cut everybody by £150 for one year flexi world wide. the catch it excluded the us and canda when we tried for this destination price quadrupled im affraid._


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CLIVE said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"[/FONT]
> 
> Fancying a holiday in Florida, (never been there before), I have begun to sus out some travel insurance......!!!!! Or at least _tried. What a load of 'cats pyjamas' ..!!!! I am 67, and very healthy, and this seems to be the stumbling block to virtually every insurance provider. Those that are ok with this, seem to simply up the premium cuz you're over 65, to a level approaching 3 figs. Another stumbling block seems to be that I live in Southern Spain, and not the UK....
> 
> Has anyone out there any advices on somewhere I could try, who isn't going to rip me off...??? All I need is cover for Florida / USA and nowhere else._


_

There was some news recently about Spain having the longest living population (that people live longer in Spain, can't think of the right way to say it) . If you find a reference to that they might bring your rate down _


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There was some news recently about Spain having the longest living population (that people live longer in Spain, can't think of the right way to say it) . If you find a reference to that they might bring your rate down


A few years ago I was invited to a 'conference' in Cyprus (I expect you know the type of conference; 1 hour presentation and 23 hours boozing/sightseeing etc.).
On one of the sightseeing trips we were taken to a village in the hills to the west of the island and invited to visit the local 'graveyard'. Weird? Actually it was quite interesting because when we started, as suggested, checking out the ages of the deceased the majority were in the range 95 - 105. That says a lot for the Med diet.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> A few years ago I was invited to a 'conference' in Cyprus (I expect you know the type of conference; 1 hour presentation and 23 hours boozing/sightseeing etc.).
> .


No, I don't, but I wish I did!


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There was some news recently about Spain having the longest living population (that people live longer in Spain, can't think of the right way to say it) .


The term you are probably looking for is "Longest life expectancy" 
Mind you if you search around you will find articles that say that Canada has the longest life expectancy and others will say Japan or Australia etc so who should we believe? Spain is very near or at the top though anyway.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Warren D said:


> The term you are probably looking for is "Longest life expectancy"
> Mind you if you search around you will find articles that say that Canada has the longest life expectancy and others will say Japan or Australia etc so who should we believe? Spain is very near or at the top though anyway.


ahh, but does that include expats living in Spain?

jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Warren D said:


> The term you are probably looking for is "Longest life expectancy"
> Mind you if you search around you will find articles that say that Canada has the longest life expectancy and others will say Japan or Australia etc so who should we believe? Spain is very near or at the top though anyway.


Yeah, sorry, bit of an exaggeration when I come to think of it. I think it was third after Japan and either Canada or Australia, but I'm quite happy to be in the top 5 Will look it up


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Warren D said:


> The term you are probably looking for is "Longest life expectancy"
> Mind you if you search around you will find articles that say that Canada has the longest life expectancy and others will say Japan or Australia etc so who should we believe? Spain is very near or at the top though anyway.


This is what I've found for the moment

During the 20th century, enormous increases in life expectancy of more than 30 years have been seen in most developed countries. Death rates in nations with the longest life-expectancy, such as Japan, Sweden, Spain suggest that, even if health conditions do not improve, three-quarters of babies will live to see their 75th birthdays. If life expectancy continues to improve at the same rate, most babies born in rich nations since 2000 can expect to live to 100 years. Consequently, disease and disability rates in old age will have an increasing effect on the sustainability of modern society. The increases in life expectancy in rich countries, apparent since 1840, show no signs of slowing.
From medical news today


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Credit card payment?*

I don't know if this will help you but with my credit card I automatically get travel insurance if I pay for the trip with it (sorry, I'm not offering to pay yours!!! ). Perhaps if your card doesn't you could change it to a deal that does - it really does save you money if you travel.

Regards
Jockm


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

[During the 20th century, enormous increases in life expectancy of more than 30 years have been seen in most developed countries.]

I take it that they excluded from their statistics the victims of wars!


----------



## CLIVE (Dec 18, 2008)

jockm said:


> I don't know if this will help you but with my credit card I automatically get travel insurance if I pay for the trip with it (sorry, I'm not offering to pay yours!!! ). Perhaps if your card doesn't you could change it to a deal that does - it really does save you money if you travel.
> 
> Regards
> Jockm


Mmm... thanks for this. I did try back along, but they had eliminated it from their 'card benefits'; and yes, I did then change my card. Problem is they want me to now confirm permanent resident of the UK.... which I'm not. 
After more lookin around, have finally got somewhere, although the premium is still far too high. I feel sad to know I've probably contributed to lining the pockets of some fat cats somewhere. All insurances are total ripoffs.
Regards Clive


----------

